# Know anyone who can re Tolex my amp?



## rjmassaro (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, anyone know someone in the Toronto area that can re tolex my Mesa amp?


----------



## TomSolo (Feb 12, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread or anything but I'm also interested in an answer. I've got a Fender Deville 4X10 that could use some colour.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I know Microsoft is the devil but I use Skydrive and they give me 25 gigs free which is more than enough to store all my band jams and everything I need to share with everyone


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

surlybastard said:


> I know Microsoft is the devil but I use Skydrive and they give me 25 gigs free which is more than enough to store all my band jams and everything I need to share with everyone


Wrong thread methinks.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Look up Derrick Bell here on the forum. He's in Trenton but makes regular trips to GTA to pick up/drop off cabs. He's inexpensive and does killer work. Nice guy too!

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

Try a local upholstery shop.


----------

